# Trinket Vs. Shy: It's Not Vandalism If It Involves Pokemon



## RedneckPhoenix (Apr 27, 2019)

shy ♡;670537 said:
			
		

> Format: 1 vs 1, single
> DQ: Two weeks
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs, attract, direct recovery moves
> ...


Two trainers are having a nice walk together, catching up on each other's lives, and generally having a good time. The sidewalk they walk on turns into low-quality mulch as the duo realizes something.


They just entered a _motherfucking playground_. And it's one of the good ones, with swings and stuff. This would be an absolutely awesome place to have a battle.


A few parents panickedly drag their children away from the impending death-creature battle.

[size=+2]*pathos vs Trinket*[/size]

*pathos's active squad*

 *Blood on Fire* the male Monferno <Blaze> @ Lucky Egg
 *Papayawhip* the female Ivysaur <Overgrow> @ Lucky Egg
 *Billy Bell* the male Ralts <Synchronize>
 *Starbuck* the female Marshtomp <Torrent>
 *tetris* the genderless Porygon2 <Download> @ Dubious Disc
 *Tinkle* the female Wartortle <Torrent> @ Lucky Egg
 *Tsiot* the female Pichu <Static> @ Soothe Bell
 *Zohar* the female Dratini <Shed Skin> @ Lucky Egg
 *Lehava* the female Magby <Flame Body> @ Lucky Egg


*Trinket's active squad*

 *Zosma* the male Luxio <Intimidate>
 *Jazz* the female Deerling (Autumn Form) <Serene Grace>
 *Pascal* the male Zigzagoon <Gluttony> @ Lucky Egg
 *Hazel* the male Fennekin <Magician> @ White Herb
 *Vinnie* the female Meowstic (Female) <Infiltrator>
 *Haley* the male Eevee <Anticipation> @ Soothe Bell
 *Minnie* the female Glameow <Own Tempo>
 *Vega* the female Pichu <Static>

A referee shows up, called by one of the duo's _Überef_ app. He bangs his shin on one of those hexagon platforms making up a bridge and mutters under his breath. The things he'd do for good reviews.




Shy sends out first, then Trinket sends out and commands, then Shy commands.


----------



## Trinket (Apr 27, 2019)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> *Vinnie* the female Meowstic (Female)


lol whoops I didn't think about this case


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 27, 2019)

hell YEA i'll be using my marshtomp (whose new name is naiad)!!! >:3c


----------



## Trinket (May 6, 2019)

ALRIGHT let's go Vinnie!!  Time to prove who's BOSS OF THE PLAYGROUND.

SO the plan is: attack with Psychic, BUT ALSO, specifically try and shove her up into a tree with it.  Try to keep her up there as best as you can.  If she's Protecting, use Calm Mind.

*Psychic/Calm Mind ×3*

(p.s. "Vinnie the female Meowstic (Female)" notwithstanding, Vinnie is they)


----------



## shy ♡ (May 6, 2019)

OKAY naiad let's get this bread! 

... actually i think we'll just *mirror coat* for three actions, capisce? also if you can manage it, when she's tryin to keep you up a tree, just grab onto a branch and stay there for a bit~ only if it won't be too difficult tho!

*mirror coat x3*


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (May 9, 2019)

ROUND ONE


The duo stands at opposite ends of the playground, each sending out a pokémon. On one side is a Marshtomp, ready to brawl, while on the other side is a Meowstic analyzing the situation. The referee blows a whistle and the fight begins.


 
*Vinnie* 
 <Infiltrator>
HP: 100%
NRG:100%
Status: Prepared to use their MIND.


*Naiad* 
<Torrent>
HP:100%
NRG:100%
Status: Ready to fight!



Vinnie lifts  Naiad off the ground with Psychic, flinging the Marshtomp into a tree, and generally poking and prodding different bits of her brain with the energy. The water-type grabs a branch and holds on for dear life before standing and focusing energy.


Man, it's really hard to see from over here. It almost looks like-

Naiad flings the energy back at the Meowstic twofold, dealing incredible damage with the attack.


This repeats a few times. By the end of the round, Vinnie is glowing red due to capped damage and Naiad is looking winded and also still in a tree.


 
*Vinnie* 
 <Infiltrator>
HP: 60% (capped)
NRG:85%
Status: That... backfired.


*Naiad* 
<Torrent>
HP:67%
NRG:67%
Status: The trees are evil and plotting our demise. But this one seems cool.

​
*Notes*: 

-calcs are coming later
-no sp. def. debuff


----------



## shy ♡ (May 9, 2019)

OKAY i shoulda considered the energy cost more huh??? well let's see what we can do here...

okay, let's go for *scald*, *earth power*, and *scald* again. if they protect, dig underground, are otherwise unhittable for any reason, _or_ are trying to use me first, just *chill*; if they use double team, spread the scalding water around to hit them all until you find the right one (except when using earth power - then just *chill *instead of using earth power).

if you're taunted, obviously skip the chill options and just attack. >w>

_and_ one last if clause - if they've set up a light screen, jump out of the tree and switch your attacks to *bulldoze*, *aqua tail*, and *bulldoze*, in that order (obviously still chill if any of the above clauses apply).

*scald / chill / bulldoze ~ earth power / chill / aqua tail ~ scald / chill / bulldoze*


----------

